# Table saw throws saw dust at me...



## therobertbrooks (Mar 10, 2015)

I have pretty new Delta 36-725 table saw and I have done everything to align the blade to the miter slots as best as I can. I don't have a special gauge to measure but use a combination square to measure it and I think I am getting it within .004-.006 of square by actually adjusting the motor mounts. The fence is square to the miter slots as well. 

I have been ripping some pretty dense Rosewood and I have been using a large shop vac (not sure the model, but it's the biggest available at lowes) hooked up to the dust collector port. I have tried ripping 2x4 pine also and it happens then as well. 

With that said, while I am ripping the wood the saw constantly throws shavings and saw dust at me. I end up covered in dust and debris, the table is covered, the floor and my shelves behind me get covered, etc. 
I have used 2 different blades, a 50t marbles blade, and a 60t blade from the local wood shop that they say they use for all of their cuts (not sure the brand) and I have the issue with both of them. 

The issue is making my shop a mess and making it not so much fun to work on stuff because it's uncomfortable getting dust and debris thrown on my arms and my face... 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you ripping with wood on both sides of the blade, or just catching the edge of the wood?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What type of blade are you using?

The blade should be parallel to the fence, not square. Being square involves 90 degree angles.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*2 more things ...*

Use a zero clearance throat plate along with an over the blade dust collector. This one is made from 2" PVC, covers 2 blades and is hooked to the shop vac at the far left, not visible in the photo. It does a good job and just about gets all the dust spit out the top by the blade. I don't think the blade configuration matters a great deal... JMO.










An earlier version that swings away when not needed. I kinda like that one better....


----------



## therobertbrooks (Mar 10, 2015)

Ripping with wood with both sides having wood normally.. Unless I am just cleaning an edge. Main blade has been a 50t marbles blade. 

Not sure how parallel and square are different since 90 degree square would be parallel but fence is parallel to the miter slot and blade is as well and blade to fence measures out as parallel as I can get it.. Ie. Within .004-.006 inches. Just about as thick as a dollar bill.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Honestly it sounds like the hose to your shop vac is on the exhaust instead of the intake and its blowing it back at you. 

That sounds stupid but Ive never worked any TS that does what youre describing, even without dust collection.


----------



## therobertbrooks (Mar 10, 2015)

Ya, not the vac, I just used it to clean up with. 

Frustrating issue overall...


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Have you checked to see if anything inside is blocking the dust from making out of the exhaust on the saw?

It seems highly unlikely that a blade change or insert change would make a difference in what you are describing.


----------



## therobertbrooks (Mar 10, 2015)

Ya, the dust port is clean. I just took it apart to ensure that wasn't the issue.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The only time my saw will do that is when it needs to be cleaned out, I don't have a dust collector now days.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To me it sounds like the blade is not parallel with the top of the saw. There shouldn't be any noticeable dust coming at you. I think the back side of the blade is cutting a little wood coming up is why you are getting it. The fence could also not be parallel with the top of the saw and blade causing this.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

I think it is your shop-vac. They are not really what you want to use on a table saw for dust collection. 4 inch dust port is going to work a whole lot better then a 2 inch dust port off of a shop vac. Here is one example of one.


----------



## therobertbrooks (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replys. Kansas, the dust port is only 2.5 inches coming out of the saw.. Is having a 4in hose connected to that really going to make a difference?


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

What happens when you run the dust collector / vac without running the saw, can you pull saw dust etc. through the insert and into the vacuum? Or does something else happen?


----------



## therobertbrooks (Mar 10, 2015)

I did figure out the issue and fix it. I will try my best to describe it so maybe it saves someone else the headache. 

On the Delta 36-725 the dust collection system has a vertical metal tray below the blade that ends next to the plastic dust collection port that runs out the back to the vac. Within the vertical tray is a secondary piece of metal that runs on both sides of the blade about halfway down into the tray and stopping right above the plastic dust collection port on the back. The end of that metal piece is not welded to the outer tray but it is welded in many places up to about 3 inches from the end. At some point i imagine one of the small rip cutoffs must have fallen down into the saw and pushed the end of the metal strap down so it was lower than the top of the 2 1/2 collection port and below where the saw dust flys off the blade leaving a large gap for the wind from the blade to blow the saw dust up and out of the top of the saw as opposed to out the dust port. 

After pulling the metal band up higher and above the dust port hole the dust no longer flys out the top and into the air. 

Seems like a poor design to not have it welded at the end to stop this from happening but at least I figured it out.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Try raising the blade up a bit higher to see if that helps.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*saw dust throwing*

I have the same saw you are talking about. I had similar problem too. I removed all of that guard around the blade. I boxed the under side with a box tapered on all four sides, wider at the top and narrower at the bottom, with the bottom open. I then made another box to sit under that one. The bottom of that box is sloped to one side where I attached a 4" hose going to my dust collector. I don' t if that is explained very well or not but it works real well. gmcooter


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sounds like the fence isnt parallel to the blade to me. May want to double check that


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys....he found the problem.....


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

interesting, same saw, I have the issue, though it hasnt bothered me much to try and fix it. I assumed my fence was off by a fraction and it was cutting on the up stroke in the back.

Ill have to play with that metal baffle in there next time.


----------



## therobertbrooks (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks GM, I'll keep that in mind if I decide to beef up the dust collection system.. Might need to.


----------



## nelsoj12 (Feb 15, 2017)

therobertbrooks said:


> I did figure out the issue and fix it. I will try my best to describe it so maybe it saves someone else the headache.
> 
> On the Delta 36-725 the dust collection system has a vertical metal tray below the blade that ends next to the plastic dust collection port that runs out the back to the vac. Within the vertical tray is a secondary piece of metal that runs on both sides of the blade about halfway down into the tray and stopping right above the plastic dust collection port on the back. The end of that metal piece is not welded to the outer tray but it is welded in many places up to about 3 inches from the end. At some point i imagine one of the small rip cutoffs must have fallen down into the saw and pushed the end of the metal strap down so it was lower than the top of the 2 1/2 collection port and below where the saw dust flys off the blade leaving a large gap for the wind from the blade to blow the saw dust up and out of the top of the saw as opposed to out the dust port.
> 
> ...


Can you post pics of the "after"? I tried what you are talking about but it didnt fix the issue.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Not sure he will answer, this is an older thread.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It amazes me how many folks get into woodworking and can't stand sawdust.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

nelsoj12 said:


> Can you post pics of the "after"? I tried what you are talking about but it didnt fix the issue.


The OP hasn't been on the forum since Aug 2015!:surprise2:


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> It amazes me how many folks get into woodworking and can't stand sawdust.


It's not sawdust, it is man glitter:smile3:


----------



## KMS (11 mo ago)

Steve Neul said:


> It amazes me how many folks get into woodworking and can't stand sawdust.


The sawdust isn’t the problem but you can’t cut blind. You shouldn’t need a full head covering to cut a few pieces of wood.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Could be the blade or wood.. Don't know..


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

KMS said:


> The sawdust isn’t the problem but you can’t cut blind. You shouldn’t need a full head covering to cut a few pieces of wood.


If you have developed a lung problem, cutting just one piece of wood without protection is not good at all. In my long wood working career, I never wore dust protection or even gave it a thought, but I sure do now. I can't be around where wood had been cut, without dust protection. Wear dust protection, even if you don't think you need it, one day you just might wish you had.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

KMS said:


> The sawdust isn’t the problem but you can’t cut blind. You shouldn’t need a full head covering to cut a few pieces of wood.


Any kind of safety glasses should be sufficient. I only use my prescription glasses.


----------



## KMS (11 mo ago)

BigJim said:


> If you have developed a lung problem, cutting just one piece of wood without protection is not good at all. In my long wood working career, I never wore dust protection or even gave it a thought, but I sure do now. I can't be around where wood had been cut, without dust protection. Wear dust protection, even if you don't think you need it, one day you just might wish you had.


I understand what you are saying. Thank you for that! 
My table saw is doing the same thing…spitting dust in my face. I wear glasses and a mask but dust is still getting in my eyes. And, it’s spitting dust out between the top and base with almost nothing coming out of the exhaust. I’ve measured my blade dozens of times. It’s frustrating. (Ryobi 8.5”)


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I usually only have this problem with pine. What blade are you using?


----------



## KMS (11 mo ago)

Steve Neul said:


> Any kind of safety glasses should be sufficient. I only use my prescription glasses.


I wear glasses and still get dust in my eyes…it’s excessive amounts of dust flying around, that is why I mentioned it. You’re right, with a regular saw this shouldn’t be a big issue. Mine is…frustrating.


Rebelwork said:


> I usually only have this problem with pine. What blade are you using?


I’ve only had it for a month…still using the blade it came with. General purpose. Cutting most 3/4” and 1/2” plywood and some 2x4s.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

KMS said:


> I understand what you are saying. Thank you for that!
> My table saw is doing the same thing…spitting dust in my face. I wear glasses and a mask but dust is still getting in my eyes.* And, it’s spitting dust out between the top and base with almost nothing coming out of the exhaust.* I’ve measured my blade dozens of times. It’s frustrating. (Ryobi 8.5”)


What ?
Top of what? Base of what? What exhaust?

The saw has a table top with an insert with a slot for the blade that's normally too wide.
An insert is typically made for you to saw up drom the bottom by raisinf the spinning blade so it makes a kerf.
This is called a "zero clearance" insert and will prevent some dust from hitting you face, but not all.
You really need a "over the blade" dust collector arm to get it all.


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=over+blade+dust+collectors



Very little dust can be sucked out the bottom dust port because it settles inside the saw cabinet before it gets to that port.
You need a very powerful dust collector to get the airborne dust from cutting that goes into the cabinet.
This means 3 HP to 5 HP collector. Most home shop have only 1.5 HP collectors, mine included.
They work OK, but not great for the finest dust. They don't move enough air at a fast enough velocity.
Once the dust settle, it won't get sucked out. The solution is a shroud that covers the blade inside the saw with it's own dust port.

By Bosch 4100-09 work site saw has that feature. The newer saws probaly do also, like the 4100-10 model:


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Bosch-10-in-Carbide-Tipped-Blade-15-Amp-Portable-Table-Saw/1002604822?cm_mmc=


However job site saws are often used outside so less need for great dust collection on them.
Saw Stop saws have a blade shroud as I understand it. I don't know or own one, so I'm going from memory.
This feature collects almost all the dust from inside the cabinet, but you still need the "over the blade" arm to get 95%

How do I know all this? I've been at it for 45 years with some success, but not enough.
My contractor type saws do not have ablade shroud and most don't, so I don't getall the dust drom inside the cabinet.
That's OK, because it's all settled into the corners and it's not airborne.
I do have a two stage air filtration unit above the saws to filter any dust that gets in the shop air.
Sanding makes the most fine dust, so I connect my shop vacs to my ROS or belt sanders when I use them.
The radial arm saw has two shop vacs connected to it. One on the blade guard/cover, the other on the collection box behind the blade.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

KMS said:


> I wear glasses and still get dust in my eyes…it’s excessive amounts of dust flying around, that is why I mentioned it. You’re right, with a regular saw this shouldn’t be a big issue. Mine is…frustrating.
> 
> I’ve only had it for a month…still using the blade it came with. General purpose. Cutting most 3/4” and 1/2” plywood and some 2x4s.


It would really be hard to say only using one blade. When the time comes try another boade..


----------



## KMS (11 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> What ?
> Top of what? Base of what? What exhaust?
> 
> The saw has a table top with an insert with a slot for the blade that's normally too wide.
> ...


You are a wealth of information. I’ll take a look at the saw and the areas you described. Something must be set up incorrectly or there is a gap where suction is or isn’t happening because the dust is massively airborne. My whole garage is covered with a layer after 4 or 5 long cuts. Sometimes, I am holding my breath with a mask on while cutting. Can’t keep functioning this way.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

KMS said:


> You are a wealth of information. I’ll take a look at the saw and the areas you described. Something must be set up incorrectly or there is a gap where suction is or isn’t happening because the dust is massively airborne. My whole garage is covered with a layer after 4 or 5 long cuts. Sometimes, I am holding my breath with a mask on while cutting. Can’t keep functioning this way.


As Rebel suggests, some blades may throw more dust than others. As the blade spins, it cuts off tiny pieces of wood that become saw dust. They sit in the gullets between each blade as it spins and get thrown out as it goes around. most end up inside the saw cabinet, but some make their way around, to exit above the table. These are the annoying ones that hit your face. My "theory" is that smaller gullets like on 60 tooth blades trap more dust, than those larger ones on a 40 tooth blade, and will spit out more above the table., but it's only a theory. If I had a slo-mo video camera I could test it. I have a 24 tooth and a 50 tooth in my saws now, so easy enough to test. I'll post the results when I get to it.
It will aslo depend on whether you are ripping or crosscutting which determine the size and shape of the cut fibers and dust.

In the meantime, here's a good video:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

KMS said:


> I wear glasses and still get dust in my eyes…it’s excessive amounts of dust flying around, that is why I mentioned it. You’re right, with a regular saw this shouldn’t be a big issue. Mine is…frustrating.
> 
> I’ve only had it for a month…still using the blade it came with. General purpose. Cutting most 3/4” and 1/2” plywood and some 2x4s.


Perhaps your saw the fence isn't quite parallel with the blade. If the back side of the blade is pinched a little it will throw more dust than most saws. Try measuring the distance between the fence and the miter gauge slot at the front and the back. If it's not some saws you have to adjust it parallel with each cut. The newer saws with a better fence usually clamp down parallel and you don't have to do that. The old powermatic saws had two levers to lock down the fence. One lock for the front of the fence and another for the back. The T-square type fences like Bissemeyer if the fence is off you can adjust it to where it will clamp down straight. I used to have an old craftsman saw that if you pushed the fence away from the blade and locked it down it wouldn't be straight but if you slid the fence toward the blade before you locked it down it would be straight. Each saw has it's quirks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Usually when my saw kicks saw dust back in my face that bad, the discharge is stopped up, or it needs to be emptied underneath.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

therobertbrooks said:


> I have pretty new Delta 36-725 table saw and I have done everything to align the blade to the miter slots as best as I can. I don't have a special gauge to measure but use a combination square to measure it and I think I am getting it within .004-.006 of square by actually adjusting the motor mounts. The fence is square to the miter slots as well.
> 
> I have been ripping some pretty dense Rosewood and I have been using a large shop vac (not sure the model, but it's the biggest available at lowes) hooked up to the dust collector port. I have tried ripping 2x4 pine also and it happens then as well.
> 
> ...


----------

